# Strange sleep position



## 118312 (9 mo ago)

Hi I have only just joined, we have only had this budgie for 11 Days now but it sleeps in the most strange way. I use to have budgies when I was a kid upto my teens but I don't remember seeing sleep like this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies will sleep in many different and, to us, "strange" positions. Some budgies will cling to the sides of the cage while others bend over so far they are practically lying down.
Zazu's sleeping position, as shown in the picture, is nothing you need be concerned about.

You indicated you've had budgies in the past which is great. 
Keep in mind that "best practices" may have changed substantially from what you were accustomed to doing as a child or in your early teen-age years.
The purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices as they are today for the health and well-being of your budgies. 

Cover the top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front of the cage at night. Ensure you have a night light in the room to help prevent night frights.

Ensuring Zazu has a set bedtime and time to get up in the morning is recommended. Budgies should get at least 10-12 hours of sleep.

Best wishes!*


----------



## 118312 (9 mo ago)

Thank you yeah he has a cover and night light and set bedtime too.


----------

